# Friendly furry Minecraft Server



## Skorksis Avro (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello everyone

Its been a while for me...but Im back..an by while i mean a few years. Anyway I figured id chuck out my Minecraft server info out for any furries who wish to join an peacefully play minecraft

My server info is minecraft.foxyrun.com

My contact info is also SKYPE: Skorksis.Avro    for a more direct route


RULES:
these rules are very simple an most of it common sense but its best I put them down anyway

1. NO DRAMA
   We like to get along and have fun. So please keep it peaceful
2. NO GRIEFING
   were here to build explore an hunt. not to troll our fellow players
3. NO Entering peoples homes without ASKING
   Its just being curtious
4. DO NOT HIT THE CREEPERS
   Creepers are set to be 'FRIENDLY' so as long as you dont attack them they wont explode on you. 
I also have it to were there explosions wont destroy anything around them. We all know the pains that caused "TSsss thats nice stuff you have there..." "W-what? :< " " BOOM" 
yeah...it was bad.
5. Please do NOT harass the admins.
    Were here to have fun too. If you have an issue just use the TELL feature to whisper an admin in 'private' an we will try our best
to absolve any situations as needed.
6. Please replace trees.
   You harvest them. Please put a sapling in its place. That way everyone can get a god share of wood without venturing too far needlessly
7. Have fun.

(Admins are listed on the signs in spawn location)

If you have any questions feel free to ask.



OH! Before I forget....Im using this sweet texture pack an thought you guys may be interested
KoP 1.4 V2 Photo Realism 128 Vanilla
http://205.196.121.211/hl1ybq1s9sgg/wpi4cd2b56cgvjv/KoP+1.4+V2+Photo+Realism+128+Vanilla.zip
Most players are also using the Rei's Minimap as well. Its proved to be a useful tool


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 4, 2012)

Not even 5 threads down from this one there is another mother fucking mincecraft thread. god dammit please stop with all these minecraft threads X.X


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 4, 2012)

i ould much rather be on the server in the last thread seems more popular no offense =/


----------



## Skorksis Avro (Nov 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Not even 5 threads down from this one there is another mother fucking mincecraft thread. god dammit please stop with all these minecraft threads X.X



Then dont read them. Problem solved


----------



## Skorksis Avro (Nov 4, 2012)

Greymouse said:


> i would much rather be on the server in the last thread seems more popular no offense =/



No worries. But should you ever wish to check it out feel free.


----------



## Jazzfan (May 14, 2013)

says "can't resolve host name"


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2013)

It is likely down as this thread is months old.


----------

